# Loader, pusher question.



## Patolmbrjck (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi All,
I'm new to moving snow with a loader and had a question maybe you could help me with.
How many acres of parking lot could I expect to clear with a wheel loader and 16' pusher in an hour? Assuming it's a large flat, open lot with 3" of light snow.

I know, I know, there are all sorts of factors and variables like operator skill and other things. I'm sure there are many of you that have done this enough to have a rough ballpark, that's all I'm looking for.

Thanks.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

This may help.http://snopusher.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/Sno-Pusher-Productivity-Study.pdf


----------



## Patolmbrjck (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks Leigh, that is helpful.
Sure would like to hear from others with hands on experience.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Our Case 621's with 14 foot Arctic boxes do about 3 acres an hour in retail lots with islands. 

I'd expect a 16 to do 4 with a competent operator in a wide open flat lot and a good machine.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

leigh said:


> This may help.http://snopusher.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/Sno-Pusher-Productivity-Study.pdf


that is a nice chart for estimating, would think its based on modern equipment, 15yrs old or less


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Our Case 621's with 14 foot Arctic boxes do about 3 acres an hour in retail lots with islands.
> 
> I'd expect a 16 to do 4 with a competent operator in a wide open flat lot and a good machine.


X2.................


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

3-5 acres an hour roughly. A little prep work by a skid or truck and you'll really boost your numbers.

Sometimes leaving a loader in a lot alone is great and sometimes it slows it way down.


----------



## Patolmbrjck (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks to all who responded. I think from your input I could loosely figure on 4 or so acres an hour. I have a Case loader in great condition, and looking at getting a used 16' folding Pro Tech pusher.
Your input helps, thanks again.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Enjoy the ****ty scrape that Pro Tech will provide.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Enjoy the ****ty scrape that Pro Tech will provide.


I don't quite understand what your trying to say...Can you please elaborate...:laughing:


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Enjoy the ****ty scrape that Pro Tech will provide.





Defcon 5 said:


> I don't quite understand what your trying to say...Can you please elaborate...:laughing:


I'm guessing he's referring to the rubber edge not scraping as well as a steel edge.Many end up using a lot more salt to compensate.


----------



## THE-ice-BOX (Nov 21, 2014)

you could always go with a Yeti Snow Pusher if you are worried about a clean scrape. The box is designed in somewhat of a shovel form for a better scrape.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

THE-ice-BOX said:


> you could always go with a Yeti Snow Pusher if you are worried about a clean scrape. The box is designed in somewhat of a shovel form for a better scrape.


And it's still a rubber edge......and the difference between YOUR rubber edge pusher and everyone else's is what?


----------



## THE-ice-BOX (Nov 21, 2014)

We use Premium 1.5" 2000 Tinsel Rubber as the cutting edge and we also offer the steel blade at no additional cost. But the difference and advantage on our Snow Pusher with the cutting edge is the 45 Degree angle at the bottom of the pusher which forces down pressure and helps from hitting objects causing the blade to slide up. Also key to keeping blades from sliding up is the proper mounting of the blade.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

We ran 2" poly and still had issues.
Rubber is rubber is rubber
Poly is poly is poly 
Still gunna have issues.
And when your 45degeree attack angle needs to be adjusted because of wear it's gunna be the same as all the others


----------



## THE-ice-BOX (Nov 21, 2014)

It sounds like you've had bad experience with your pushers Blades in the past. What do you run if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I'll stick with my Livedge and you guys can keep your 30 year old rubber edge technology.


----------



## THE-ice-BOX (Nov 21, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I'll stick with my Livedge and you guys can keep your 30 year old rubber edge technology.


The Live edge is definitely a very nice comfort to have, Here in Cleveland we have perfected our own style Live Spring action edge and it will be hitting the market this January.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

THE-ice-BOX said:


> It sounds like you've had bad experience with your pushers Blades in the past. What do you run if you don't mind me asking?


Artic....and protec guess which works better


----------



## THE-ice-BOX (Nov 21, 2014)

dieselss said:


> Artic....and protec guess which works better


Artic and soon to be Yeti....


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yea no...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Why don't you post some pictures of this so called "Liveedge" that you've perfected?

After about 20 seconds on your site, the boxes you're peddling are no better than any of the umpteen million options that are already out there for rubber edge boxes.

Ye get what ye pay for...if ya keep doin what ya been doin, you'll keep gettin whatcha been gettin...


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

But they are made with "angel iron."


----------



## THE-ice-BOX (Nov 21, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Why don't you post some pictures of this so called "Liveedge" that you've perfected?
> 
> After about 20 seconds on your site, the boxes you're peddling are no better than any of the umpteen million options that are already out there for rubber edge boxes.
> 
> Ye get what ye pay for...if ya keep doin what ya been doin, you'll keep gettin whatcha been gettin...


Well we appreciate the feedback but we can gurentee are pushers are one the the most durable containment plows on the market. We are a family owned and operated company and take pride in every last stitch and weld on our pushers, using complete full welds the full length of all pushers unlike our competors who "stitch weld" and cut corners. We also are one of the only containment plow manufacturers in the industry to use 3/8" angl iron frame work on our pushers, which is another huge advantage to ours not bending and tweaking like others.


----------



## oarwhat (Nov 29, 2005)

I still use rubber edge pushers for three reasons. 1. I don't salt the mall the owner does.
2. I use wing trucks with steel edges to plow. The loaders 
main job is to stack to snow.
3. I've used them for years and they do a decent job.
I would like to have Metalpless blades but just can't justify the cost in my situation


----------



## oarwhat (Nov 29, 2005)

THE-ice-BOX said:


> We use Premium 1.5" 2000 Tinsel Rubber as the cutting edge and we also offer the steel blade at no additional cost. But the difference and advantage on our Snow Pusher with the cutting edge is the 45 Degree angle at the bottom of the pusher which forces down pressure and helps from hitting objects causing the blade to slide up. Also key to keeping blades from sliding up is the proper mounting of the blade.


I own 5 push boxes with rubber edges. Only one had a 45 degree angled edge. There's a few problems with the 45 degree edge. When the rubber folds back it's really forced underneath and can lift the blade. Since it's forced under with so much pressure it wears out the edge quickly. I don't care what the tensile "tinsel" strength is. When it gets worn and pops back forward it's now to short to touch the ground. It's up like 1/2 to 3/4" and it will not clean properly. A rubber edge at a lesser angle or even vertical bends back slightly to clean. With less pressure the edge lasts longer and when it pops back forward it is still very close to the ground even when worn. I'm in the process now of changing my 45 degree blade to almost vertical as is was almost useless as it was.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I been trying to avoid this post, You are talking about rubber edge pushers I seen on your site. These boxes your selling are not new to the market, It's not like it is new technology. 8' Box similar to the Yeti are on Ebay for $800.00 in the off season.

You come on PS like a new Member asking for input, Now your a Vendor selling boxes. I have one protec rubber edge pusher only cause I got a Deal from a failure. We been building our own rubber edge pushers since 1982. Come up with something new to the market. These Guys know all about rubber edge. You try to pull the wool over members eyes here your going to get sniffed out quick like you did. Sponsor PS if you want to sell your boxes. For the Guys that use steel trip our sold on a couple brands Artic, protec, Metalpless etc. Peace Out.


----------



## THE-ice-BOX (Nov 21, 2014)

oarwhat said:


> I own 5 push boxes with rubber edges. Only one had a 45 degree angled edge. There's a few problems with the 45 degree edge. When the rubber folds back it's really forced underneath and can lift the blade. Since it's forced under with so much pressure it wears out the edge quickly. I don't care what the tensile "tinsel" strength is. When it gets worn and pops back forward it's now to short to touch the ground. It's up like 1/2 to 3/4" and it will not clean properly. A rubber edge at a lesser angle or even vertical bends back slightly to clean. With less pressure the edge lasts longer and when it pops back forward it is still very close to the ground even when worn. I'm in the process now of changing my 45 degree blade to almost vertical as is was almost useless as it was.


Interesting, we have had the complete opposite response from all of our customers this year from following up with them. Our blade is designed specifically to not have any undertake by leaving a 3" height between the ground and the backboard with the Steel support being at the very bottom. It will more so flex when rolling over any objects,drains, etc. and has always flex back forward.As far as the 45 degree pitch it is pitched away from the underneath not towards so this performs well. Customers love the scrapping ability with the rubber or steel edge however many have they're own opinions on which the like best. We will post videos for everyone to check out how they perform.


----------



## THE-ice-BOX (Nov 21, 2014)

FredG said:


> I been trying to avoid this post, You are talking about rubber edge pushers I seen on your site. These boxes your selling are not new to the market, It's not like it is new technology. 8' Box similar to the Yeti are on Ebay for $800.00 in the off season.
> 
> You come on PS like a new Member asking for input, Now your a Vendor selling boxes. I have one protec rubber edge pusher only cause I got a Deal from a failure. We been building our own rubber edge pushers since 1982. Come up with something new to the market. These Guys know all about rubber edge. You try to pull the wool over members eyes here your going to get sniffed out quick like you did. Sponsor PS if you want to sell your boxes. For the Guys that use steel trip our sold on a couple brands Artic, protec, Metalpless etc. Peace Out.


No hiding here just looking for good feedback to build the best suitable products possible. What differs us from the $800 cardboard pushers on eBay is the strength and durability of ours. Ones who use pushers often know how important the strength and build is. Thank you sir


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

jpeg


THE-ice-BOX said:


> No hiding here just looking for good feedback to build the best suitable products possible. What differs us from the $800 cardboard pushers on eBay is the strength and durability of ours. Ones who use pushers often know how important the strength and build is. Thank you sir


I'm cool and wish you luck on your sales, This is a tight group, You would of had better responses if you just come out in your OP that you were a Vendor not a new member looking for help. As far as the cardboard any pusher will go bad with enough abuse. I could show you how to destroy one real quick, Put a :terribletowel:in the operators seat.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Clearly this guy hasn't seen a Metal Pless box in person. 

Come down to Wooster, we can put your plow next to a Metal Pless, make a video showing comparisons, and post it here. You do the talking and I'll shoot the video. All I have here are loader boxes, and skid wing plows right now but the comparison can still be done. 

Oarwhat, your reasoning makes perfect sense, if that's all they're doing you'll never pay the difference, only in customer satisfaction and environmental savings would it help.


----------



## THE-ice-BOX (Nov 21, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Clearly this guy hasn't seen a Metal Pless box in person.
> 
> Come down to Wooster, we can put your plow next to a Metal Pless, make a video showing comparisons, and post it here. You do the talking and I'll shoot the video. All I have here are loader boxes, and skid wing plows right now but the comparison can still be done.
> 
> Oarwhat, your reasoning makes perfect sense, if that's all they're doing you'll never pay the difference, only in customer satisfaction and environmental savings would it help.


That's not a bad idea, we plan on shooting a video soon in comparison with a buyers and protech box as well. Before manufacturing we too used the metal pless Pusher in the past when plowing for Alcoa a local airplane factory. Not a lot of people can justify the cost of the metal pless containment plows. Which is where we come into play with the Yeti. We are not claiming to have the most features but for the price and market we fall into we definitely have one of the most durable pushers. If your ever in Cleveland come check us out.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

THE-ice-BOX said:


> That's not a bad idea, we plan on shooting a video soon in comparison with a buyers and protech box as well. Before manufacturing we too used the metal pless Pusher in the past when plowing for Alcoa a local airplane factory. Not a lot of people can justify the cost of the metal pless containment plows. Which is where we come into play with the Yeti. We are not claiming to have the most features but for the price and market we fall into we definitely have one of the most durable pushers. If your ever in Cleveland come check us out.


You shoot a Video and post it here will give you some exposure. Someone googles yeti it should be on the first page, I think. I know the snow biz magazine has some of PS posts under trending. Correct me if I am wrong. I'm a FOG and a dinosaur to the computer world.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

This is a waste


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I think your right, I just had a nice spell. :hammerhead:


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Will stick with are HLAs.... hopefully some liveedges in the future!


----------

